# Acaia owners



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

There seems to be a growing number of Acaia owners on the forum now so I thought there would be value starting a thread to share experiences/tips etc.

I'm particularly interested in other CFUK user names on the Acaia feed to I can nose at your brewing prints... so I'll start a list - please add yourself (If your not using the Acaia feeds bung your name on the list anyway so we know who you are)


*CFUK ID**Acaia Feed ID**Acaia app type used*1DarenDarenAndroid (beta version)234


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

*CFUK ID**Acaia Feed ID**Acaia app type used*1DarenDarenAndroid (beta version)2The Systemic KidApple34


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

*CFUK ID**Acaia Feed ID**Acaia app type used*1DarenDarenAndroid (beta version)2The Systemic KidApple3drudeiOS4


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

*CFUK ID**Acaia Feed ID**Acaia app type used*1DarenDarenAndroid (beta version)2The Systemic KidApple3drudeiOS4XpennoAndroid


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

[
*CFUK ID**Acaia Feed ID**Acaia app type used*1DarenDarenAndroid (beta version)2The Systemic KidiOS3drudeiOS4XpennoAndroid5Mrboots2uMartin JefferyAndroid (beta version)


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I'll get in about this next week


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

*CFUK ID**Acaia Feed ID**Acaia app type used*1DarenDarenAndroid (beta version)2The Systemic KidiOS3drudeiOS4XpennoAndroid5Mrboots2uMartin JefferyAndroid (beta version)6working dogiOS


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> I'll get in about this next week


Me too!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

If any of Android phone users want a copy of the beta app (which has the feed/sharing features like the iOS app) then drop Acaia an email - they seem very willing to enrol testers (alternatively PM me and I can send you a copy of the APK file)


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Big $$$'s. Is everybody happy with their purchase? Should I add to my list?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Very happy. I have 2 sets and they are great

One is used for general kitchen duties and the other specifically for brewing


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Me too



working dog said:


> *CFUK ID**Acaia Feed ID**Acaia app type used*1DarenDarenAndroid (beta version)2The Systemic KidiOS3drudeiOS4XpennoAndroid5Mrboots2uMartin JefferyAndroid (beta version)6working dogiOS7Coffechapios


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

> Big $$$'s. Is everybody happy with their purchase? Should I add to my list?


I maybe getting a set so u will be able to see them at the first Plymouth group coffee get together


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

grumpydaddy said:


> Big $$$'s. Is everybody happy with their purchase? Should I add to my list?


Pricey but you get what you pay for. Scales read lightning fast and very accurately - very handy for weighing espresso shots on the fly. Only scales on the market where the measuring plate runs seamlessly down the sides so nowhere for liquid to get into the electrics. The USB charge port on the side can be liquid proofed courtesy a custom grommet.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ill be hitting the brewed this week with the Ek on loan ..so anyone wanna feel free to ad me please do ..


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Glenn said:


> Very happy. I have 2 sets and they are great
> 
> One is used for general kitchen duties and the other specifically for brewing


 Not adding yourself to the list Glenn?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

New firmware available - added features


Lowers the minimal display weight from 1.0 g to 0.3 g.

Changes the timer-weight dual display to show minutes: m:ss www

Adds ability to switch between dual display modes, useful for those who use the scale for both brewing and espresso.

Brewing: m:ss www

Espresso: ss wwww


Details available here

I upgraded tonight - improvements are worth the effort


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Having difficulty with the table function

Jeebsy William Heenan Android Beta


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Scales wont pair with my phone (Xperia Z2 running Android 4.4.4). Using the Beta app. Tried turning phone visibility on etc but it can't find the scale.

Have emailed Acaia to see if they can offer any advice.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Does the remote scale work?

Mine wouldn't track brews but got it working this morning - go to coffee note > brewing print > settings (cog at top right) then you can pair with the scales


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Will try...

Remote scale not working currently. Says no connection.

Funnily when the scale is turned off, it says no connection detected or something, then when I turn it on that disappears as if it's all fine, but its not.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Struggling a bit to get the timer working correctly.

Put in my bean weight, ratio, water etc and hit next, but then planning your pours is confusing.

Say i want to do a 50g 30 sec bloom, 50g second pour after 30 secs, then all in at 1 min. How do I list this?

Bloom 30 secs

Pour 30 secs

Pour 1 min?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

funinacup said:


> Will try...
> 
> Remote scale not working currently. Says no connection.
> 
> Funnily when the scale is turned off, it says no connection detected or something, then when I turn it on that disappears as if it's all fine, but its not.


I can bring mine to DG on Monday if you'll be there to try them?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

jeebsy said:


> Does the remote scale work?
> 
> Mine wouldn't track brews but got it working this morning - go to coffee note > brewing print > settings (cog at top right) then you can pair with the scales












Select scale shows me the Acaia Coffee scale but still says none?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Struggling a bit to get the timer working correctly.
> 
> Put in my bean weight, ratio, water etc and hit next, but then planning your pours is confusing.
> 
> ...


Go into settings, timer settings, choose Chemex, edit (top right) then set up the stages by name using the add new timer button and renaming what's already there - IGNORE TIMES for now... Set up say first pour, bloom, second pour, drip, final pour, drip to finish - then save.

Click done

Now change the times

You then back out (it will save this Chemex profile)

When you go back to brewing note you can use the edited chemex profile.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

funinacup said:


> Will try...
> 
> Remote scale not working currently. Says no connection.
> 
> Funnily when the scale is turned off, it says no connection detected or something, then when I turn it on that disappears as if it's all fine, but its not.


When you go to remote scale on your phone (with scales switched on) and load something on the scales is the weight displayed on your phone?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Daren said:


> When you go to remote scale on your phone (with scales switched on) and load something on the scales is the weight displayed on your phone?


No


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

funinacup said:


> No


From the Acaia site...

Tested:

Nexus 5

Nexus 7

HTC One

Samsung Galaxy Note III

Samsung Galaxy Note II (may be unstable)

Hardware compatible, haven't ran a full test:

LG G2

Samsung Galaxy S4

Samsung Galaxy S III (may be unstable)

Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1

Motorola Moto X

Motorola Moto G

Motorola Droid RAZR M, RAZR HD, RAZR Maxx HD (OS v4.1.2 with Nov 2013 firmware update)

Motorola Ultra,

Maxx, Mini (OS v4.4+ only)

Sony Xperia Z, Z1, Z1S, ZL, ZR, Z Ultra, Z1 Compact, Tablet Z (OS v4.3+ only)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Is blue tooth turned on?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

funinacup said:


> No


Try deleting the beta app and installing the standard app from the play store


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

From acaia about the android app:

Tested:

Nexus 5

Nexus 7 II

HTC One (M7)

Samsung Galaxy Note III

Samsung Galaxy Note II (may be unstable)

*Sony Xeperia Z2*

Asus Zenfone 5

Maybe it's because I don't have an Xeperia...


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Original app doesn't seem to sync with the scales either. Well annoying!


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Anyone using the beta Android with Lollipop? Normal version works fine on my Nexus 7 II, but the beta version just crashes


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Geordie Boy said:


> Anyone using the beta Android with Lollipop? Normal version works fine on my Nexus 7 II, but the beta version just crashes


I'm using both lollipop and ICS.... lollipop is iffy and occasionally drops the bluetooth connection. I'm waiting to hear from the Acaia Dev team (they have been really responsive to questions)

Here's this afternoons Chemex effort (beta app). Ran to long but still tasted great.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

funinacup said:


> Original app doesn't seem to sync with the scales either. Well annoying!


Can you get your hands on an IOS device? You could use it to check the scales are working - if they are perhaps it would be worth updating the firmware to see if that helps


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Tried to install the app on our ipad and it said it wasn't available for that device! *facepalm*


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

funinacup said:


> Tried to install the app on our ipad and it said it wasn't available for that device! *facepalm*


You need to search for iphone apps - not ipad apps when using the ipad (it took me ages to find! )


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

That's what I did. aaaaaagghhhhh


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Old iPad?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Daren said:


> Go into settings, timer settings, choose Chemex, edit (top right) then set up the stages by name using the add new timer button and renaming what's already there - IGNORE TIMES for now... Set up say first pour, bloom, second pour, drip, final pour, drip to finish - then save.
> 
> Click done
> 
> ...


Still struggling...it were all fields when i were a lad...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Still struggling...it were all fields when i were a lad...


christ jeebsy even i can work it out , and I'm old and stupid.......


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> christ jeebsy even i can work it out , and I'm old and stupid.......


Most honest thing you have said for ages


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Still struggling...it were all fields when i were a lad...


Jeebsy - I feel I know you well enough to say it... **** wit


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Most honest thing you have said for ages


Charming as always .............


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Only saying what you were thinking


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

New Android version has now been released on the Play store, now at v2.0.0


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> christ jeebsy even i can work it out , and I'm old and stupid.......





Daren said:


> Jeebsy - I feel I know you well enough to say it... **** wit


Tried the v60 one earlier, that's nice and simple. The chemex one is a pain in the thrupennies though



Geordie Boy said:


> New Android version has now been released on the Play store, now at v2.0.0


Does this have the brew tracker function?


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Yeah though it crashes when I try and register


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Happy to have this just for espresso weight and time.

The mug I was using for the waste from the shot beyond my target time is too big though.... Not a cup to be found around here









Thanks for the buy Nod.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

grumpydaddy said:


> Happy to have this just for espresso weight and time.
> 
> The mug I was using for the waste from the shot beyond my target time is too big though.... Not a cup to be found around here
> 
> ...


No worries


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Great work from the Acaia boys and girls. There's a new update on the Play Store fixing the crashing problems


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

*CFUK ID**Acaia Feed ID**Acaia app type used*1DarenDarenAndroid (beta version)2The Systemic KidiOS3drudeiOS4XpennoAndroid5Mrboots2uMartin JefferyAndroid (beta version)6working dogiOS7coffeechapiOS8Geordie BoyGeordie BoyAndroid


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Wish I could say the same...

Tried installing the app on my dads iPhone 4 and wasn't compatible.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

funinacup said:


> Wish I could say the same...
> 
> Tried installing the app on my dads iPhone 4 and wasn't compatible.


It's only compatable with devices that have Bluetooth LE - I think that's iPhone 4s onwards and newer Androids


----------



## bagpuss (Feb 6, 2015)

*CFUK ID**Acaia Feed ID**Acaia app type used*1DarenDarenAndroid (beta version)2The Systemic KidiOS3drudeiOS4XpennoAndroid5Mrboots2uMartin JefferyAndroid (beta version)6working dogiOS7coffeechapiOS8Geordie BoyGeordie BoyAndroid9bagpussiOS


----------



## bagpuss (Feb 6, 2015)

I like these scales a lot. Tremendous response.

Am I missing a trick, however? There doesn't seem to be a very espresso-friendly way to use them?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

How do you mean?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Have you done the firmware update? There is an espresso specific mode (time - inc mins / weight). Perfect!


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Surely espresso mode would be better with time (s) and weight (0.1g).

brewing would be time (m:s) and weight (1g)


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Random post to get off triple nelson


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

NickdeBug said:


> Surely espresso mode would be better with time (s) and weight (0.1g).
> 
> brewing would be time (m:s) and weight (1g)


Not sure you'd need to go to 0.1g on weight? Down to the g should cut it (we are taking about the poured spro weight - not the dry ground weight)


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Very true


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Daren said:


> Have you done the firmware update? There is an espresso specific mode (time - inc mins / weight). Perfect!


I haven't updated but long press of the left button gives you timer and weight, is this all you're talking about?


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> I haven't updated but long press of the left button gives you timer and weight, is this all you're talking about?


When I got mine it was on the latest firmware. Did you have to update?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I dont have an iOS device so didn't bother checking as can't do it


----------



## bagpuss (Feb 6, 2015)

"how do you mean?"

I mean the speed at which the scales react to a couple of beans being added/removed. Much faster at stabilising than the eBay cheapies I was using before. You see the difference straight away. Shaving quite literally seconds off my routine, you understand...


----------



## bagpuss (Feb 6, 2015)

Yup, done the firmware update. Really simple with the downloaded firmware update app.

I have been playing with the timer/weight setting. It works pretty well.

But what I'd like is something more like the V60 profile generator. I'd like to be able to use the app to record by espresso making - bean, weight, grind, pour speed, taste etc. That's part of the reason I got them. I could see it being a good "diary", so to speak.

I would certainly like to see the pour profile as a graph. Is it starting slow, ending really fast? Or more of a constant rate of flow? That sort of thing.

I guess (hope?) it will come in a future update. Or maybe a third party will write an app that does it.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Could you not just change one of your brewed profiles and use that when making espresso? You'd get your graph that way.


----------



## bagpuss (Feb 6, 2015)

Maybe that's what I need to do then. I've not had a really dedicated play at changing profiles. Tend to fall back on the "Remote scales" function, and be done with it. I'll have a more concerted effort!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

@Bagpus - try emailing Acaia your suggestion. They are very responsive and will usually reply. Email [email protected]


----------



## bagpuss (Feb 6, 2015)

Okay, good idea. I'll do just that. I've got a bit of time on planes and trains tomorrow, so I'll use some of it for that.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Anyone sharing profiles on ioS?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Sharing should work across both OS now


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

The new black one is out it seems.

http://acaia.co/blogs/news/17846720-announcing-a-new-color-black


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Black version looks class. White one reminds me of Apple designed products. Can't decide which colour to get...simple, buy one of each!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Sharing should work across both OS now


Can't find any of the usernames from this thread.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> Can't find any of the usernames from this thread.


Post 55?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Yeah tried searching the usernames on the app but none found.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Can't find any of the usernames from this thread.


What's yours? Mine changed after a f-up


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Dave Payne. I think!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Found boots, but couldn't find TSk


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Dave Payne. I think!


Just added you, see if it shows up


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Yep got ya!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> Found boots, but couldn't find TSk


Not signed up.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The black ones are well cool but not sure how much of a premium i'd pay for them


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

New app released for iOS.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585835210815610880


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks for that froggy, I've just had a quick play. That works quite nicely.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Forgot that I had downloaded the app. Don't have the scales to go with it yet. Updated anyway!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> Yep got ya!


Have you found me?


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks froggy - useful heads up

App looks better than last version


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Daren said:


> Have you found me?


What's your name on there?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> What's your name on there?


Errr... Daren

(without the Errr...)


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Can only find a daren2


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

? That could be me? What's the avatar?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

What have you done with Daren1?

Daren (or should I say Daren2) explain yourself!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Good Daren and Bad Daren... Normally bad


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

These scales are so so so good.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Got mine stuck on ounces in espresso mode and can't seem to work out how to get back to grams


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Hold tare?


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Yep, hold tare. Or change from phone.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Slightly different depending on firmware. Mine is the latest update so thus:

1. Press 'T"button for tare (zero) operation.

2. Press and hold "T" button for 1 second to switch the weighing unit in between gram and ounce.

3. Press and hold !(start) button for 1 second to switch to Timer Mode


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks guys thats sorted it , just not a responsive or not intuitive to me I'll get used to it .


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Building up quite a stock of 'Brewing Prints'.

Anyone know how to delete a BP after its been saved on an iPad?.

Now using the 'Bean Stash' for all my greens & Purchased Roasted Beans. Like the way the stock reduces after each use.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Email from Acaia I repeat here for anyone also not knowing

On the Brewing print item that you want to delete, slide it left to show the delete button. Then tap delete to delete the Brewing print item.

Simples - when you know how!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Really need to start using mine, at present i have done one brew, and didnt really understand what i was doing!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

You would find the 'Bean Stash' records for your Greens very useful.

As well as keeping records for every espresso & brew.


----------



## bagpuss (Feb 6, 2015)

Never did get round to emailing them, but clearly they got my telepathic message. Pleased to see the latest release of the app has an espresso setting - just what I wanted!


----------



## Zimmerman (Mar 19, 2015)

Are the scales large enough to hold a portafilter?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Yup


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Comfortably.

Ozone expecting stock of the black ones in June, think I'll be changing then. The display on the white ones is useless is daylight


----------



## Zimmerman (Mar 19, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Comfortably.
> 
> Ozone expecting stock of the black ones in June, think I'll be changing then. The display on the white ones is useless is daylight


Is the change purely cosmetic or will there be technical improvements too?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

It's got a different (better) display but think that's the only technical difference


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Not fancying the Lunar Jeebs?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Depends on the $$$ and I like that the pf sits on the pearl without needing a wee tray thing


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Yeah the pf thing is very handy!

Looks like it will have to be both versions then, oh how the wife will moan!


----------



## Zimmerman (Mar 19, 2015)

froggystyle said:


> Not fancying the Lunar Jeebs?


Want something big enough to weigh the portafilter and small enough to fit on the drip tray.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

http://home.lamarzoccousa.com/product/acaia-lunar-scale-and-portafilter-plate/

Check the pics here


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

£154, do wonder how many £'s that will go up when they hit the UK....


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Often resellers seem to think it's okay to just switch the $ sign to a £ one and keep the figures the same. Always annoyed me in the past when it's happened on technology equipment that I've purchased!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I understand the need to add for shipping and stuff, but when the extra costs outweigh the difference it does annoy me.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

https://swiezopalona.pl/produkt/1724/acaia-lunar-waga-do-espresso

For some zloty based speculation


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Niice demo of its waterproof qualities.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

They're not waterproof.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

In your link above there's an animated .gif showing a set of scales submerged into a bowl of water and it continues to operate.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Maybe IP65?


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Does anyone actually use the auto-modes with these - for espresso? (I ask because using the auto modes on Brewistas was too frustrating so I ended up always going manual).

Also - is there a way to change the mode from the app?


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

UncleJake said:


> Does anyone actually use the auto-modes with these - for espresso? (I ask because using the auto modes on Brewistas was too frustrating so I ended up always going manual).
> 
> Also - is there a way to change the mode from the app?


OK - so you can't change the mode from the app (Acaia tell me) - but you can remove any auto-modes that you don't use - so you can go straight from manual (to weigh beans/portafilter) to 'triangle & square' mode. (to tare and auto start timer when you put a cup down).


----------

